# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  mAh -ma  -A- va -w

## _pike

Δεν ξερω εαν εχει γινει αναλογη συζητηση αλλα θελω να ρωτησω ποσα mAh ειναι 1Αμπερ 
και ποσα μa ειναι 1 Αμπερ? 

Και κατι τελευταιο...Οταν λεμε ενας Μ/Σ ειναι 80va Ποσα αμπερ ειναι και ποσα βαττ πως γινονται οι μετατροπες???

Ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## briko

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αμπέρ_(...B4.CE.B5.CF.82

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volt-ampere

----------


## lunatic

> Δεν ξερω εαν εχει γινει αναλογη συζητηση αλλα θελω να ρωτησω ποσα mAh ειναι 1Αμπερ 
> και ποσα μa ειναι 1 Αμπερ?



Τα mAh μετράνε ουσιαστικά ενέργεια. Τα αμπέρ μετράνε ρεύμα. Άρα δεν υφίσταται η μετατροπή που λες.

1Α=1.000mA=1.000.000μΑ

----------


## TSAKALI

1A = 1000mA
1mA= 1000μΑ  
1Α = 1000000μΑ

80VA,   80= V x A , αν πχ V=2  τοτε  Α= 40 , αν Α= 4 τοτε V=20

----------


## _pike

ok φιλοι μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!Και κατι ακομα που δεν μου απαντησατε.....Εαν θελω τα VA H ta A να τα μετατρεψω σε watts?

mA  Αυτο εδω διαβαζεται μιλιαμπερ
μΑ   αυτο???

----------


## 167vasgio

μΑ = μικροαμπέρ 1*10^-6 αμπερ
για να υπολογίσεις watt ισχύει
W=I^2*r*t που βάση του νόμου του ohm δίνει τον παράγωγο
W=V*I*t

----------


## Mihos

Να συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι τα *VA* (Volt-Ampere) δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με τα W (Watt)... Όσον αφορά να εναλλασόμενα συστήματα ενέργειας (μόνο εκεί συναντάμε τον όρο VA) σε *VA* μετρούμε το μέτρο της *φαινόμενης ισχύος*. Σε *W* αντιθέτως μετράμε το μέτρο της *πραγματικής ισχύος*. Για για να είμαι πλήρης πρέπει να ανφέρω και την *άεργο ισχύ* την οποία μετράμε σε *VAr* (Volt-Ampere reactive). Τι είναι όλες αυτές οι ισχείς;

*Πραγματική ισχύς (W)*: Συμβολίζεται με P. Η ισχύς που καταναλώνουν τα καθαρά ωμικά δίκτυα. Τη λέμε πραγματική επειδή μετατρέπεται 100% σε ωφέλιμο έργο (πχ θερμότητα). Σε δίκτυα που δεν είναι καθαρά ωμικά αλλά μπορεί να έχουν και χωρητικότητες ή επαγωγές η πραγματική ισχύς είναι ένα ποσοστό μόνο της φαινόμενης ισχύος καθώς σε αυτές της περιπτώσεις υπάρχει και η άεργος ισχύς. 

*Άεργος Ισχύς* *(VAr)*:  Συμβολίζεται με Q. Η ισχύς που ταλαντέυεται ανάμεσα στις χωρητικότητες (ή τις επαγωγές) ενώς δικτύου και στη πηγή της ενέργειας (πχ μία γεννήτρια). Τη λέμε άεργο επειδή δεν παράγει οφέλειμο έργο παρά μόνο "πηγαινοέρχεται". Συνήθως η πολύ μεγάλη άεργος ισχύς ως ποσοστό της φαινόμενης είναι κάτι ανεπιθύμητο καθώς επιβαρύνει τη γραμμή μεταφοράς χωρίς να μας δίνει ωφέλειμο έργο.

*Φαινόμενη Ισχύς (VA)*: Συμβολίζεται με S. Είναι ο συνδιασμός και των δύο παραπάνω και το μέτρο της υπολογίζεται από τον τύπο sqrt(Ενεργός^2 + Άεργος^2). Μας δίνει μία γενική εικόνα για τη διακίνηση της ισχύος.  

*Συντελεστής Ισχύος:* Ο λόγος Ενεργός/Φαινόμενη. Θέλουμε να είναι όσο πιο κοντά στο 1 καθώς αυτό μας δείχνει πόσο καλή εκμετάλευση της γραμμης μεταφοράς γίνεται. Αν δεν είναι κοντά στο ένα φροντίζουμε να τον διορθώσουμε με σύνδεση πυκνοτών στη μεριά του φορτίου (τα φορτία έίναι συνήθως επαγωγικά -πχ κινητήτρες- και συνδέοντας παράλληλα πυκνωτές τα κάνουμε περισσότερο ωμικά). Συμβολίζεται με η, n.

Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν βασικές έννοιες της ηλεκτρολογίας αλλά δυστυχώς πολλές φορές ακούς από (παλιούς μάλιστα) επαγγελματίες φοβερά μαργαριτάρια για τις διάφορες ισχείς...

Αυτά τα γράφω για να πώ ότι στη γενική περίπτωση δε μπορείς να υπολογίσεις ρεύματα και τάσεις με μία απλή διάιρεση (πχ Ι = P/V) καθώς τα μεγέθη δεν είναι σταθερά αλλά μεταβάλονται με τον χρόνο και έχουν στη γενική περίπτωση διαφορετικές φάσεις... Ο υπολογισμός είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκος.

----------


## _pike

Πολυ κατατοπιστικοι ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας!!!!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## jim.ni

1 χιλιόμετρο = 1000 μέτρα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## P@s@ris!

πολύ κατατοπιστικός ο mihos....!!!!
θυμήθηκα το εργαστήριο τεχνολογία μετρήσεων και την ηλεκτροτεχνία 2...!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## lordi

> 1 χιλιόμετρο = 1000 μέτρα



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

